# Cockpit alarm at 39 degrees F - 2018 Tiguan



## nipp0n (Nov 21, 2018)

When the temp hits 39 degrees F I get an audible alarm and an indication of the temp in the cockpit. Now I could understand an alarm at freezing 32F or one or two degrees above freezing but 39 degrees just seems strange. 

Is there anyway to change the temp set-point or turn off this particular bit of Teutonic over caution?

Thanks in advance

n


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

nipp0n said:


> When the temp hits 39 degrees F I get an audible alarm and an indication of the temp in the cockpit. Now I could understand an alarm at freezing 32F or one or two degrees above freezing but 39 degrees just seems strange.
> 
> Is there anyway to change the temp set-point or turn off this particular bit of Teutonic over caution?
> 
> ...


You can change it but you’ll need a obdelleven or a VCDS. With one of them you can change it to whatever you want. I have mine set so low it never goes off where I live. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

nipp0n said:


> When the temp hits 39 degrees F I get an audible alarm and an indication of the temp in the cockpit. Now I could understand an alarm at freezing 32F or one or two degrees above freezing but 39 degrees just seems strange.
> 
> Is there anyway to change the temp set-point or turn off this particular bit of Teutonic over caution?
> 
> ...


I wouldn't call it over caution. Ice can form on roads at temperatures above 39F. There are many factors to ice forming on roads, just as water doesn't always boil at 100C.

https://www.neftinvw.com/blog/why-does-my-volkswagen-beep-at-39-degrees/

Even the cheap Kia I rented last week chimed at 39F. It's not just a VW thing. Even though it's sort of annoying, and it startles me at times, I appreciate the chime.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nipp0n (Nov 21, 2018)

rev18gti said:


> I wouldn't call it over caution. Ice can form on roads at temperatures above 39F. There are many factors to ice forming on roads, just as water doesn't always boil at 100C.
> 
> https://www.neftinvw.com/blog/why-does-my-volkswagen-beep-at-39-degrees/
> 
> ...


I should have known there would be a logical reason. 

Thanks

n


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

rev18gti said:


> I wouldn't call it over caution. Ice can form on roads at temperatures above 39F. There are many factors to ice forming on roads, just as water doesn't always boil at 100C.
> 
> https://www.neftinvw.com/blog/why-does-my-volkswagen-beep-at-39-degrees/
> 
> ...


The tone only appears once when the temperature passes into the range.


----------



## noreastdub (Aug 6, 2018)

moveingfaster said:


> You can change it but you’ll need a obdelleven or a VCDS. With one of them you can change it to whatever you want. I have mine set so low it never goes off where I live.


Would you mind sharing the info? If it's in either the vcds or obdeleven coding threads I missed it.


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm pretty sure you can disable it in the settings without needing an OBDII device.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Bawlti said:


> I'm pretty sure you can disable it in the settings without needing an OBDII device.


I’ve never seen it at as something you can disable in the MIB. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

The ice on bridges forms at temperatures above 32F hence 39F was chosen as a safety precaution. Heard of black ice before? Scary sh8t!

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

rev18gti said:


> I wouldn't call it over caution. Ice can form on roads at temperatures above 39F. There are many factors to ice forming on roads, just as water doesn't always boil at 100C.
> 
> https://www.neftinvw.com/blog/why-does-my-volkswagen-beep-at-39-degrees/
> 
> ...


Right. Water freezes when the WATER gets to 32°F (0°C) not when that's the ambient temperature. From a Physics standpoint, evaporation is a cooling process where the water molecules with the highest energy (heat) evaporate. The process of breaking the bonds with the other water molecules and changing phase to a gas absorbs heat into the evaporating molecule and lowers the overall energy and heat of the remaining mass. This is the reason that a damp towel can be several degrees cooler than the warm summer air you're standing in and the entire basis for the "swamp coolers" we use in the SouthWest US.
Bridges are open to air on all sides and change temperature faster than the main ground-level road surface and could get wet on all sides thus significantly hastening the rate at which the bridge cools.


----------



## southpawboston (Feb 3, 2018)

noreastdub said:


> Would you mind sharing the info? If it's in either the vcds or obdeleven coding threads I missed it.


In theory it's possible to alter the warning temp, it's in the dashboard control module, but you'll need a security access code that no one seems to have. Lot of us Golf MK7 folks have tried it to no avail. Prior to 2017s, it was possible but the access code changed. I'm 99% certain the same applies to the Tig since the MQB electronics are mostly shared.


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

noreastdub said:


> Would you mind sharing the info? If it's in either the vcds or obdeleven coding threads I missed it.


Control unit 17 dash board 
Security access 47115
Adaptions - outside temperature 
p_ice_warning_entry_temperature 

I set mine to -10°C


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

moveingfaster said:


> Control unit 17 dash board
> Security access 47115
> Adaptions - outside temperature
> p_ice_warning_entry_temperature
> ...


Thank you! Wife and I aren’t a fan at how loud it is, disabled the seat belt chime, this will be next!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southpawboston (Feb 3, 2018)

moveingfaster said:


> Control unit 17 dash board
> Security access 47115
> Adaptions - outside temperature
> p_ice_warning_entry_temperature
> ...


Haven't seen that access code before... where did you find it? I will have to try this on my 2017.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

moveingfaster said:


> Control unit 17 dash board
> Security access 47115
> Adaptions - outside temperature
> p_ice_warning_entry_temperature
> ...


Where I live 39° F temps are fairly common in the winter but 32° F is very rare. Therefore ice is almost never an issue (the pavement is always above freezing). Therefore to minimize aggravation without seriously compromising safety, I changed my setting from 4° C to 1° C (about 34° F). You can make this temperature warning occur at any level you want it to be.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

southpawboston said:


> Haven't seen that access code before... where did you find it? I will have to try this on my 2017.


It’s the code that was generated by the obdelleven. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Thank you! Wife and I aren’t a fan at how loud it is, disabled the seat belt chime, this will be next!....


Have you actually considered when it even chimes? If you start the vehicle with the temperature within the range, only a message. Will only chime if the temperature changes into the warning range while driving, which is rare.


----------



## noreastdub (Aug 6, 2018)

moveingfaster said:


> Control unit 17 dash board
> Security access 47115
> Adaptions - outside temperature
> p_ice_warning_entry_temperature
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## southpawboston (Feb 3, 2018)

moveingfaster said:


> It’s the code that was generated by the obdelleven.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah, that's what I love about ODBeleven. It supplies you crowdsourced codes!


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

southpawboston said:


> Haven't seen that access code before... where did you find it? I will have to try this on my 2017.


I can confirm it worked on my 2017 MK7. Changed entry level at 0C and exit at 2C









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## kirk_augustin (Jul 21, 2012)

No, ice does not form above 32 degrees F.
On normal roads, it can not form until the air is below 25 degrees F or so, because the ground is always around 40 degrees F.
So on bridges where the is no ground to warm it up, it can form maybe at 29 or 30 degrees, but not at 39. 
That is impossible. 
In fact, 33 is impossible, regardless of wind chill.


----------



## cjconover (May 3, 2018)

kirk_augustin said:


> No, ice does not form above 32 degrees F.
> On normal roads, it can not form until the air is below 25 degrees F or so, because the ground is always around 40 degrees F.
> So on bridges where the is no ground to warm it up, it can form maybe at 29 or 30 degrees, but not at 39.
> That is impossible.
> In fact, 33 is impossible, regardless of wind chill.


Water can actually freeze at 33 F - Pure water at sea level will freeze at 32 degrees F. Increasing or decreasing the atmospheric pressure will alter the freezing point, so will adding impurities (ie salt). Rain is not pure water.
Also at this time of year the ground is colder than 40 degrees F - At least where I live

Cindy


----------



## BassNotes (Mar 16, 2005)

Cars I've driven in Europe have given me a warning at 4° C and below. That corresponds to 37° F.

In some situations--usually in the morning--the road surface may be below freezing while the air is slightly above, so there could be icing on the pavement.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

kirk_augustin said:


> .....because the ground is always around 40 degrees F.....


So, I would like you to find any support information for that stupid comment.


----------

